# Sherline 5400 CNC mill Enclosure / Cabinet



## Druid (Oct 21, 2009)

For those who may be interested, found this in Craig's list (Washington, DC area)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tls/1432073103.html

Sherline 5400 CNC Mill Enclosure Cabinet $200 OBO 
Sherline 5000 CNC Mill Enclosure Cabinet 

This is an extremely RARE item. I know if I had one of these sherline mills this item is a MUST! Built exclusively for the Sherline 5000 series CNC/non-CNC mills. The enclosure has threaded mounting holes for both the sherline 12" and 14" mill bases. This enclosure or mill cabinet completely houses the entire mill, including all (x,y,z) axis stepper motors, as well as the spindle motor. This unit will capture and keep all cutter debrie, filings, lubrication, etc - leaving your work bench and/or work area clean as a whisle.. When cutting/milling is complete, just vacuum up the inside and done.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool.  Good excuse for me to buy a Sherline CNC mill...



Druid said:


> For those who may be interested, found this in Craig's list (Washington, DC area)
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tls/1432073103.html
> 
> ...


----------



## bitshird (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks like a case for a Spectralite CNC system, they made them for schools and put Sherline CNC mills in them they sold these to High school metal shops and a few Technical Schools, they had one at the first School I taught at,  thing is these sold to the schools with a generic EMC-2 CAM system for close to 20,000.00 their thing was they were fully contained, the containment system cost about 18,000.00.


----------

